# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Anyone know about the bots/scripts that Sirpugger is talking about in his new video?

## cumcherrypie

all i know is the Sammich's Scripts. You guys know all the ones he is talking about in this vid?

----------


## soubilz

Pretty nice eating bots too , tbh

----------

